# Cool band



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Anybody heard Avenged Sevenfold? 
Their single, Bat Country, kicks ass. 
Sounds, and looks, for that matter, like a late 80's Sunset Strip band.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Yeah, I love that song. I hear alot of them on Sirius and the rest of their stuff is kinda "blah". Not great, not bad, just kind of there.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

I'll probably pick up the album this weekend. 
Have you seen the video for Bat Country? Is that Slash at the roulette wheel?
Looks like him. Ball cap, sunglasses. Only on screen for like two seconds.:ninja:


----------

